# 2005 Craftsman 247.88355 worth?



## JayPaul (Dec 6, 2015)

Hello forum members. This is my first post. This is such a great resource!!!

I have a 2005 Craftsman 5.5 HP 24" 195cc 2 stage snowblower (I bought it new in 2008 from Sears). I picked up a new bigger snowblower and am looking to sell this one. I live in Long Island NY. What do you guys think this is worth?

Things to note: I put on Drift Cutters, Poly skids, full service by Sears before last season (winter 2014-2015 fall). Tires are in perfect condition.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Same model I just put a Honda GX engine on. This one had a Chinese motor on it - not a Tecumseh. I notice they had the deck drilled for either engine. It's pretty good machine and not beat up from the looks. I would expect $375 - $425 to be a fair price.


----------



## JayPaul (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks. I was assuming close to $400.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum JayPaul :white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------

